# Fragen zum GTX670-Edition



## gamermaus2 (28. März 2013)

Hallo,
hier ein paar Fragen:

Warum verwendet ihr eine Festplatte und nicht zwei, die zweite als Backup?
Warum verwendet ihr 8 GB RAM und nicht 16 GB RAM. Wann braucht man 16 GB RAM?
Ist die Installation und Konfiguration der Treiber schwer? Ich wünsche mir eine noobfreundliche Anleitung

Was hältst du davon:
"GTX670-Edition" Version "Sandra"
* 256 GB SSD
* 16 GB RAM
* 2 x 2TB HDD (zweite als Backup, entweder bereits fertig eingerichtet oder mit noobfreundlicher Anleitung)
* + noobfreundliche Anleitung wie man die Treiber installiert und konfiguriert


Macht das überhaupt Sinn?

LG
gamermaus


----------



## acer86 (28. März 2013)

gamermaus2 schrieb:


> Warum verwendet ihr eine Festplatte und nicht zwei



Warum? Ich mag Festplatten sie sind so niedlich^^ ich gönnen meinen jeden Tag 10h schlaff, füttere sie regelmäßig mit frischen Daten und "bereinige" die Altlasten

und wen du sie viel pflegst und sie immer Ordentlich behandelst wir irgendwann aus einer 2,5zoll kleinen Festplatte mal eine Große Starke 3,5zoll ausgewachsene Festplatte. 

Warum ich nicht zwei benutze kannst du dir sicher vorstellen oder? stell dir mal vor ich bekomm eine Weibliche und ein Männliche geliefert (was man nur sehr schwer auseinander halten kan) dan hab ich mir nix dir nix das Gehäuse voll mit nach Daten Schreienden 2,5zoll platten die nach Daten Fütterung gieren 

Bitte diesen Beitrag nicht zu ernst nehmen aber bei der Fragestellung konnte ich nicht an mir halten.


----------



## Azzzz (29. März 2013)

warum macht intel bessere cpus als amd? 


sorry aber was verbirgt sich inter deinem post 

Ps@acer86 ich mag kein sodom und gomora im gehäuse,disziplin und ordnung muss da sein! keine hdd gb. partys und von ssd zu hdd und andersrum.sata und ide gemischt und verschiedene stecker und so.ne ne  pfui pfui schämt euch!! grins


----------



## facehugger (29. März 2013)

Ich kenne nur diese Sandra:


Sandra - Maria Magdalena - YouTube 
Gruß


----------



## Gameover91 (29. März 2013)

acer86 schrieb:


> Warum? Ich mag Festplatten sie sind so niedlich^^ ich gönnen meinen jeden Tag 10h schlaff, füttere sie regelmäßig mit frischen Daten und "bereinige" die Altlasten
> 
> und wen du sie viel pflegst und sie immer Ordentlich behandelst wir irgendwann aus einer 2,5zoll kleinen Festplatte mal eine Große Starke 3,5zoll ausgewachsene Festplatte.
> 
> ...



Hahaha der beste Kommentar den ich hier je gelesen hab. 
Made my Day xD


----------



## Coldhardt (29. März 2013)

gamermaus2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hier ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Warum verwendet ihr eine Festplatte und nicht zwei, die zweite als Backup?
> ...



16Gb RAM bringen die in Spielen im Moment gar nix  Brauchen würde man die bei aufwendiger Videobearbeitung zum Beispiel
Eine zweite Festplatte finde ich persönlich ziemlich sinnlos, da Backups zwar wichtig sind, aber dafür muss man keine extra Platte einbauen 
Ich personlich fand die Treiber Installation nicht schwer, einfach CD einlegen und installieren


----------



## gamermaus2 (12. April 2013)

Lieber  Coldhardt
vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Hat mich gefreut 

Ich hatte mal Treiber für meinen PC die mussten noch irgendwie kompliziert konfiguriert werden ....



gamermaus


----------



## Ultramarinrot (13. April 2013)

Noch besser wäre es sich die Aktuellen Treiber von der Internetseite des Herstellers zu besorgen. 

btw. Lass dich von den Kids nicht ärgern, die haben wahrscheinlich noch nie ne Frau gesehen, geschweige denn mit einer kommuniziert ;D


----------



## gamermaus2 (13. April 2013)

Och lass die Kids mal spielen. Sind doch sooo süß die Kleinen.

Hilfreich finde ich eine Datei mit einer Linkliste zu den Herstellerseiten und Infos wie man das richtige findet.
Das wäre schon mal sehr hilfreich.

LG
gamermaus


----------



## Infin1ty (13. April 2013)

> die haben wahrscheinlich noch nie ne Frau gesehen, geschweige denn mit einer kommuniziert


Nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen, ne 



> Herstellerseiten und Infos wie man das richtige findet.


Es gibt da so eine Datei, die nennt sich Google. Da gibt man den Herstellernamen
ein und wie von Zauberhand landet man auf der Herstellerseite, und kann
sich die Treiber runterladen. Ist aber noch ein echter Geheimtipp.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2013)

Solche Treiberlinkseiten zu den Herstellern gibt es wie Sand am Meer wie zb diese, diese usw. usw. Zb beim Mainboard schaut man auf der Herstellerseite nach was an Treibern vorhanden ist bzw was man braucht und geht dann zur Herstellerseite der Bauteile und saugt dort den Treiber weil deutlich aktueller. Im Zweifel findet man hier auch immer eine helfende Hand die einem den Weg zeigt


----------



## gamermaus2 (25. April 2013)

Moin, so er steht jetzt zu Hause 

Für welche Hardware muss ich nach der Windowsinstallation Treiber installieren?
Muss ich diese dann noch konfigurieren?

Na, wer schafft es mir das Ganze noobfreundlich zu erklären?

LG
gamermaus


----------



## Kazakh (25. April 2013)

In der Theorie reicht es einfach die Updatefunktion von Windows zu starten und einfach zu warten bis er wirklich alles heruntergeladen und installiert hat. Dabei werden die meisten Treiber mit installiert. Unglücklicherweise, klappt das nicht in allen Fällen und die Version der Treiber ist gerne mal veraltet.

Bei deinem PCGH GTX670 PC brauchst du nur Treiber für die Grafikkarte und das Mainboard. Dabei geht man immer den selben Weg; Bei Grafikkarten ist es der Entwickler, in deinem Fall Nvidia und beim Mainboard der Hersteller, also für dich Asrock. Dabei geht man meistens immer den gleichen Weg; Herstellerseite öffnen, Support auswählen und anschließend auf Treiber oder Download klicken. Jetzt liegt es an dir dein verbautes Produkt auszuwählen.

Probier es selber einmal aus oder nutze diese und diesen fertigen Link.

Für die Grafikkarte benötigst du einen einzigen Treiber. Beim Mainboard sind das oft mehrere. Wenn du keinen zusätzlichen Features benötigst wie z.B. das aktualisieren von Facebook, Outlook, etc. während des Energiesparmodus's, das Laden über USB im ausgeschalteten Zustand und schnelleres Starten/Erwachen aus dem Ruhezustand so lädst du nur folgende Treiber runter: Audio, INF, Intel Management Engine, LAN, USB, VGA.

Die Utilities sind optional und sollen Verbesserungen mit sich bringen, die man wahrscheinlich nur mit Benchmarks beweisen kann, also spüren wirst du das nicht. Ich persönlich benutze Instant Boot, XFast USB und XFast Lan, aber dass entscheidest du am besten für dich selbst.
Instant Boot kann den Start beschleunigen, XFast USB die USB Geschwindigkeit und XFast Lan ist einfach nur praktisch, weil es live den Download sowie Upload anzeigt.


----------



## gamermaus2 (26. April 2013)

Lieber Kazakh,
du hast meinen vollen Respekt. Sehr gut geschrieben und erklärt.
Vielen Dank 

Bei dem PC sind noch CDs dabei, welche sind wichtig und wann sollte man die Software installieren?
* Super Multi Blue Intall Disc for Windows (LG Laufwerk)
* ASRock (Mainboard-Treiber, was bedeutet: IIZ77-18c?)
* ASUS Driver & GPU Tweak (Grafikkarte? Wieso ist das keine nVIDIA CD?)
* Samsung Solid State Drive (SSD)

Mh fehlt da ne CD für die Nvidia?


Zweite HDD:
Einbau ist ganz easy, aber Kabelverbindung???
* Muss ich noch Kabel kaufen?
* Wo genau muss ich die Kabel anschließen?

Ist es ein Problem, wenn eine neue HDD einem starkem Magnet ausgesetzt war?
(Lasst niemals Sachen rumliegen!!!)


Windows Installation auf einer SSD (Win 7 Prof)
Der Artikel " [Anleitung] SSD: Vom Einbau bis zur Konfiguration und Handhabung von/in Windows" ist nett,
nur verstehe ich da kein Wort. Muss ich irgendetwas beachten, oder kann ich es wie gewohnt einfach installieren?

LG
gamermaus


----------



## Kazakh (26. April 2013)

Durch das Herunterladen der Treiber auf der Herstellerseite haben wir die CDs praktisch ersetzt. Auf den CDs findest du die Treiber für das gekaufte Produkt. Unglücklicherweise können diese nie aktuell sein, da die Version der Treibers auf der CD nur so aktuell ist wie das Herstellungsdatum der CD. 
Die wichtigste CD in deiner Sammlung ist die deines Laufwerks, denn das liegt eine Abspielsoftware für Bluray's mit bei. Also wenn du dir einen Film auf Bluray ansehen möchtest, musst du die Software von dieser CD installieren.
Asus ist der Hersteller deiner Grafikkarte und Nvidia der Entwickler, also liegen auf der Asus CD die Nvidia Treiber.

Weitere HDDs installieren ist nicht schwer. Die Festplatte hast du ja schon in den Schacht eingebaut, also musst du sie nur noch mit Strom versorgen und mit dem Mainboard verbinden. Das Stromkabel befindet sich schon im Gehäuse, am Netzteil und das Datenkabel sollte wahrscheinlich im Mainboardkarton enthalten sein. 

In diesem Video siehst du wie man eine Festplatte anschließt und wie groß der Einfluss eines Magneten auf die Festplatte sein kann.

Ist W7 nicht schon standardmäßig installiert bei den PCGH-PCs?


----------



## gamermaus2 (26. April 2013)

PCGH kommen mit und ohne BS. Je nachdem was man möchte.
Da ich Studentin bin kommt Win 7 64 Prof drauf.

Die SSD hat nichts mit Mainboard und Grafikkarte zu tun, muss ich die Software auch installieren?


----------



## Coldhardt (26. April 2013)

gamermaus2 schrieb:
			
		

> PCGH kommen mit und ohne BS. Je nachdem was man möchte.
> Da ich Studentin bin kommt Win 7 64 Prof drauf.
> 
> Die SSD hat nichts mit Mainboard und Grafikkarte zu tun, muss ich die Software auch installieren?



Nein, die Software musst du nicht installieren, sind meistens eh nur Migrationstools, mit denen du einfach dein altes BS überspielen hättest können.

LG
Coldhardt


----------



## gamermaus2 (26. April 2013)

Hi, so ...

Win 7 war ganz artig und ist installiert.

Aber die Treiber des Motherboards wollen nicht so recht:
* CIR: "Kann nicht finden CIR-Gerät!"
* RapidStart: "Dieses System erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderung für die Installation der Software."
* RST_Floppy: da gibt es: .cat .inf .sys .cat. inf .sys, welche Datei muss ich klicken?
* Smart Connect Technology: "Platform Check Failed: Unsupported Hardware"
* VGA: "Dieses System erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderung für die Installation der Software."

LG
Sandra


----------



## Coldhardt (26. April 2013)

das hört sich so an als ob windowsdie HW nicht erkennt...
Hast du nchgeschaut ob alle Stecker richtig drin sind?


----------



## gamermaus2 (26. April 2013)

Ich habe einen Komplett-PC gekauft, da erwarte ich das alles fest ist.
Wo soll ich die Stecker überprüfen?


----------



## Coldhardt (26. April 2013)

Im geäuse, einfach mal aufschrauben und nachschauen 

Ist natürlich doof das das nicht funzt :/


----------



## Kazakh (27. April 2013)

> Aber die Treiber des Motherboards wollen nicht so recht:
> * CIR: "Kann nicht finden CIR-Gerät!"
> * RapidStart: "Dieses System erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderung für die Installation der Software."
> * RST_Floppy: da gibt es: .cat .inf .sys .cat. inf .sys, welche Datei muss ich klicken?
> ...



CIR ist ein Bluetoothsender/empfänger, dieser ist als Treiber bei fast jedem Asrock Mainboard dabei, aber oft gar nicht angebracht.
RapidStart und Smart Connect Technology müssen im Bios aktiviert werden. Wobei bei Smart Connect ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin.
RST_Floppy kann weggelassen werden.
Zu VGA: Ich kenne solch eine Einstellung noch nicht, aber es kann sein, dass die IGP (interne Grafikkarte des Prozessors) im Bios abgeschaltet ist.

Ich habe es nicht mehr geschaft dir die Installation von Windows 7 64bit zu erläutern, aber wie ich sehe hast du es geschaft. Wenn man schon zu alternate Preisen kaufen kann, dann kann man auch die paar Flocken für ein installiertes W7 drauflegen. Aber wir helfen hier im Forum immer gerne.


----------



## gamermaus2 (27. April 2013)

Ich bin jetzt kein BIOS Experte, aber da stand was von "Von Alternate optimiertes BIOS".
Also entweder fehlt da wirklich eine noobfreundliche Anleitung oder die haben keine gute Arbeit gemacht.

Am Ende können wir gerne die wichtigsten Punkte zusammen fassen 
Dafür ist dieser Thread ja da.

Nur das mit der nicht erkannten Festplatte ist schon komisch. Wenn das wirklich ein Transportschaden
ist, dann frage ich mich, welche Schäden da sonst noch sind. Schließlich gibt es da genügend empfindliche Teile.


----------



## gamermaus2 (29. April 2013)

Moin, wollte den heute zurück senden ....
Die müssen mich dafür anrufen .....
Ich soll jetzt zwei Tage auf einen Anruf warten ...

Ist das normal? Ich habe mich doch schon längst entschlossen vom Kauf zurück zu treten...


----------



## gamermaus2 (30. April 2013)

So Techniker war zu erreichen .... endlich mal.
Die vier treiber werden nicht benötigt, die HDD muss erst formatiert werden ...

Fehlt nur noch der Einbau der zweiten HDD.
Da stehe ich auf dem Schlauch.

Habe ich das richtig verstanden: SSD und Laufwerk kommen an SATA3 und die HDD an SATA2?
Wo schließe ich die an? Beide SATA3-Anschlüsse sind bereits besetzt. Und das Stromkabel finde ich nicht.


----------



## Addi (30. April 2013)

An Sata 3 (6gbit/s) kommen alle Geräte die auch Sata 3 unterstützten. Die SSD gehört an Sata 3 , Laufwerk an Sata 2 und die Festplatte würde an Sata 2 auch nicht langsamer sein als an Sata 3.
Am besten mal im Handbuch nachlesen , und die SSD an einen nativen Sata 3 Port hängen.

mfg


----------



## instagib (7. Mai 2013)

SSDs sind mir zu teuer, bräuchte mindestens eine 150 GB SSD.
Backups (Sync) mach ich nur extern per Software damit die  Platte nicht stetig mitläuft und ich die Daten  mitnehmen kann.
8GB Ram deswegen weils vermutlich bis 2015 langt und mein 50€ Mobo nur 2 Slots hat


----------

